# backporting the new responsiveness kernel patch

## DaggyStyle

do any one knows if there any intention to back port the new responsiveness patch to either 36 or 37?

----------

## gimpel

I don't think so, as you can achieve the same with a bashrc until .38 is out and does it itself by default, if you enable it.

----------

## mpagano

 *Quote:*   

> I don't think so, as you can achieve the same with a bashrc until .38 is out and does it itself by default, if you enable it.

 

Why not?  Maybe not 2.6.36, but I will almost definitely carry it in gentoo-sources-2.6.37.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *gimpel wrote:*   

> I don't think so, as you can achieve the same with a bashrc until .38 is out and does it itself by default, if you enable it.

 

what does bashrc have to do with it?

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *mpagano wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   I don't think so, as you can achieve the same with a bashrc until .38 is out and does it itself by default, if you enable it. 
> 
> Why not?  Maybe not 2.6.36, but I will almost definitely carry it in gentoo-sources-2.6.37.

 

what are the odds you might share this ebuild?

----------

## gimpel

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

>  *gimpel wrote:*   I don't think so, as you can achieve the same with a bashrc until .38 is out and does it itself by default, if you enable it. 
> 
> what does bashrc have to do with it?

 

Read the lkml post. It's all just about auto-creating cgroups for processes running in a tty and auto-deleting them when all processes in a cgroup are gone. It only affects terminal sessions, not apps inside an X session. So you can do it with a shell config, too.

Still nice though.

mpagano: cool!

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *gimpel wrote:*   

>  *DaggyStyle wrote:*    *gimpel wrote:*   I don't think so, as you can achieve the same with a bashrc until .38 is out and does it itself by default, if you enable it. 
> 
> what does bashrc have to do with it? 
> 
> Read the lkml post. It's all just about auto-creating cgroups for processes running in a tty and auto-deleting them when all processes in a cgroup are gone. It only affects terminal sessions, not apps inside an X session. So you can do it with a shell config, too.
> ...

 

ok, beside kernel compile, what more are shell related in the video at phoronix?

----------

## gimpel

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

>  *gimpel wrote:*    *DaggyStyle wrote:*    *gimpel wrote:*   I don't think so, as you can achieve the same with a bashrc until .38 is out and does it itself by default, if you enable it. 
> 
> what does bashrc have to do with it? 
> 
> Read the lkml post. It's all just about auto-creating cgroups for processes running in a tty and auto-deleting them when all processes in a cgroup are gone. It only affects terminal sessions, not apps inside an X session. So you can do it with a shell config, too.
> ...

 

I didn't watch that one, just read lkml on that topic. But guessing: they started applications from a terminal. They didn't start them via clicking on .desktop files through the <used wm here>-menu, as that wouldn't get the process a tty, and no own cgroup.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *gimpel wrote:*   

>  *DaggyStyle wrote:*    *gimpel wrote:*    *DaggyStyle wrote:*    *gimpel wrote:*   I don't think so, as you can achieve the same with a bashrc until .38 is out and does it itself by default, if you enable it. 
> 
> what does bashrc have to do with it? 
> 
> Read the lkml post. It's all just about auto-creating cgroups for processes running in a tty and auto-deleting them when all processes in a cgroup are gone. It only affects terminal sessions, not apps inside an X session. So you can do it with a shell config, too.
> ...

 

look at the video, the browser and media player aren't from shell, glxgears and kernel compile are.

----------

## gimpel

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

> look at the video, the browser and media player aren't from shell, glxgears and kernel compile are.

 

So they have

cgroup 1: X with browser and media player

cgroup 2: glxgears

cgroup 3: kernel compile

You can manage cgroups with mkdir, rmdir and mount basically, and with a bashrc you can automate that.

EDIT: so basically they did a show-off video of cgroups vs. no cgroups, actually.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *gimpel wrote:*   

>  *DaggyStyle wrote:*   look at the video, the browser and media player aren't from shell, glxgears and kernel compile are. 
> 
> So they have
> 
> cgroup 1: X with browser and media player
> ...

 

ok, if bash does it, why there is a need for kernel patch?

----------

## mpagano

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

>  *mpagano wrote:*    *Quote:*   I don't think so, as you can achieve the same with a bashrc until .38 is out and does it itself by default, if you enable it. 
> 
> Why not?  Maybe not 2.6.36, but I will almost definitely carry it in gentoo-sources-2.6.37. 
> 
> what are the odds you might share this ebuild?

 

Pretty high, especially since I am the one who maintains gentoo-sources.    :Very Happy: 

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *mpagano wrote:*   

>  *DaggyStyle wrote:*    *mpagano wrote:*    *Quote:*   I don't think so, as you can achieve the same with a bashrc until .38 is out and does it itself by default, if you enable it. 
> 
> Why not?  Maybe not 2.6.36, but I will almost definitely carry it in gentoo-sources-2.6.37. 
> 
> what are the odds you might share this ebuild? 
> ...

 

 :Very Happy:  crossing my fingers

----------

## depontius

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

> ok, if bash does it, why there is a need for kernel patch?

 

A matter of taste, I guess.  I posted on this topic on this very similar thread, currently the last post on the first page.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-852922-highlight-.html

I'm looking to implement the bash fix shortly, but will probably go for the kernel fix when it becomes available.

----------

## kuku

FYI - you can check the new feature in =sys-kernel/zen-sources-9999.ebuild

found on: http://groups.google.com/group/zen_kernel/browse_thread/thread/3ba16871fa4616fc

----------

## Shining Arcanine

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

> do any one knows if there any intention to back port the new responsiveness patch to either 36 or 37?

 

Here is a backport for 2.6.35.8:

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/292920/

 *mpagano wrote:*   

>  *DaggyStyle wrote:*    *mpagano wrote:*    *Quote:*   I don't think so, as you can achieve the same with a bashrc until .38 is out and does it itself by default, if you enable it. 
> 
> Why not?  Maybe not 2.6.36, but I will almost definitely carry it in gentoo-sources-2.6.37. 
> 
> what are the odds you might share this ebuild? 
> ...

 

Information on how to backport this patch is in one of the other 2 threads on this:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-852922-highlight-.html

There is a backported version of the patch for 2.6.35.8 and backporting the patch to 2.6.36 is trivial. What are the chances this patch could be published in gentoo-sources?  :Smile: Last edited by Shining Arcanine on Thu Nov 18, 2010 12:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Naib

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

>  *gimpel wrote:*    *DaggyStyle wrote:*   look at the video, the browser and media player aren't from shell, glxgears and kernel compile are. 
> 
> So they have
> 
> cgroup 1: X with browser and media player
> ...

 

BASH doesn't do it, systemd can do it via some bash functionality to setup the environment (and in all fairness it seems a better place todo it).

----------

## mpagano

 *Shining Arcanine wrote:*   

>  *DaggyStyle wrote:*   do any one knows if there any intention to back port the new responsiveness patch to either 36 or 37? 
> 
> Here is a backport for 2.6.35.8:
> 
> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/292920/
> ...

 

I don't see why not, I should have some time tonight to take care of this. My experience with it on .37_rc2 has been great.

----------

## Naib

 :Surprised:  !!!

doitoditorjkwlhrt d250[

----------

## tomk

Moved from Unsupported Software to Kernel & Hardware at mpagano's request.

----------

## mpagano

Please test the patch at bug #346021.

The patch is an attachment to the bug.  

If people could test the patch and add your results to the bug, that would be most helpful.

Thanks,

Mike

----------

## toralf

BTW I'm wondering which kernel options I've to activate b/c these seems not to be enough :

```
n22 ~ # zgrep GROUP /proc/config.gz  | grep -v '#'

CONFIG_CGROUPS=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_FAIR_GROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_BLK_CGROUP=y

CONFIG_CFQ_GROUP_IOSCHED=y

```

----------

## mpagano

Do you have this set?

```
CONFIG_SCHED_AUTOGROUP=y
```

----------

## Anon-E-moose

http://www.webupd8.org/2010/11/alternative-to-200-lines-kernel-patch.html

From article above

Phoronix recently published an article regarding a ~200 lines Linux Kernel patch that improves responsiveness under system strain. Well, Lennart Poettering, a RedHat developer replied to Linus Torvalds on a maling list with an alternative to this patch that does the same thing yet all you have to do is run 2 commands and paste 4 lines in your ~/.bashrc file. I know it sounds unbelievable, but apparently someone even ran some tests which prove that Lennart's solution works. Read on!

FWIW

----------

## toralf

 *mpagano wrote:*   

> Do you have this set?
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_SCHED_AUTOGROUP=y
> ```
> ...

 I didn't find this in 2.6.36 nor in current git kernel v2.6.37-rc2-65-g589136b.

----------

## Shining Arcanine

 *toralf wrote:*   

>  *mpagano wrote:*   Do you have this set?
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_SCHED_AUTOGROUP=y
> ```
> ...

 

Did you apply the patch?

----------

## toralf

 *Shining Arcanine wrote:*   

> Did you apply the patch?

 oops   :Embarassed: 

----------

